# I just took a picture of a two-headed deer



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

crazy right?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

.....I can't even.

Refer to my signature for a response to this.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> .....I can't even.
> 
> Refer to my signature for a response to this.


Shiny Guzzlord; make jokes.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) × *(¯¯º¿¯¯º)* × (¨¬˛¬¨) × [¯¯°…¯¯°]
Lenny GBA VS. Jenny VS. Benny VS. Kenny


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> .....I can't even.
> 
> Refer to my signature for a response to this.


wha? you dont believe me?
JUST TAKE A LOOK AT MY DAMN PICTURE


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wha? you dont believe me?



Go throw a pokéball at it.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Go throw a pokéball at it.


seriously, do you know where that pictures comes from?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> seriously, do you know where that pictures comes from?



Well, you did _take_ the photo, but it looks photoshopped. I don't know where the photo originated from. I also don't know how long a conjoined deer would live in America, especially with all the taxiderpists and 'That would look SO cool on my wall'-guys.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, you did _take_ the photo, but it looks photoshopped. I don't know where the photo originated from. I also don't know how long a conjoined deer would live in America, especially with all the taxiderpists and 'That would look SO cool on my wall'-guys.


haha ikr, it's from a tv series named The 100, youll see the deer in the very first episode


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> haha ikr, it's from a tv series named The 100, youll see the deer in the very first episode




I usually only watch shows involving nudity and people being afraid, but I guess I'll check this out, if only to see how fake the deer looks in motion. And to see if the deer gets a credit.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I usually only watch shows involving nudity and people being afraid, but I guess I'll check this out, if only to see how fake the deer looks in motion. And to see if the deer gets a credit.


haha
it'S a post-apocalyptic show, a bit like walking dead, but instead of a zombies apocalyps, its a nuclear apocalyps. it killed everyone on earth, however there was survivor aboard space station. They formed the Ark based on 12 space station. 97 years later, the ark is dying, so they send 100 juvenile prisoners to the ground to see if Earth is inhabitable again.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2661044/


I can't do it. The show has a rating of 7.8/10. Legitimately.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2661044/
> 
> 
> I can't do it. The show has a rating of 7.8/10. Legitimately.


what do you mean you cant do it?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what do you mean you cant do it?



59 episodes. Too many episodes if it's only got a 7.8/10. That's about 48 hours of television on an averaged 7.8/10 viewing experience. And no legal side-boob or half-way blurred buttcrack to keep my attention.....I don't think I could do it. 

A quality show like Sex, Sun, and Festivals will have you coming back for more. Or the holy-grail of fail Hardcore Pawn 'LOL U TRIED' of so-bad-it's-good.

I guess, just like Lost, I'll wait two years after the final episode to watch a ten-minute compilation of important scenes.

Dragon Ball Z ruined the cliff-hanger experience for life.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 59 episodes. Too many episodes if it's only got a 7.8/10. That's about 48 hours of television on an averaged 7.8/10 viewing experience. And no legal side-boob or half-way blurred buttcrack to keep my attention.....I don't think I could do it.
> 
> A quality show like Sex, Sun, and Festivals will have you coming back for more. Or the holy-grail of fail Hardcore Pawn 'LOL U TRIED' of so-bad-it's-good.
> 
> ...


7.8 is good in my opinion.
Of course it'S not the 9.5 of game of thrones but still...
There are sex scene, even if nothing is shown...
Personally, I find a new show attractive by its synopsis, not by its rating...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and btw, the main character has big boobs


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 7.8 is good in my opinion.
> Of course it'S not the 9.5 of game of thrones but still...
> There are sex scene, even if nothing is shown...
> Personally, I find a new show attractive by its synopsis, not by its rating...
> ...


7.8/10 too many noctospheres


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 7.8/10 too many noctospheres


too many moon?
what do you mean?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> too many moon?
> what do you mean?


Illuminati


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

Seriously you should try it. I think its underestimated


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> big boobs



These do nothing for me. I'm not against big boobs, but the bigger they are, the more saggy they'll be. Plus, I notice big breasted women put stuff in their cleavage, like cellphones, money, penis, and anything else that can fit. I like the aura.

Honestly, I don't watch GoT--the cliff-hangers are here, but the dragons were late. I really don't like to be left in suspense, so it gets a personal 7.0/10, because it has too much floppy weiner and too many weak-bottom cliff-hangers.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 28, 2017)

That's clearly a radstag from the Fallout universe.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's clearly a radstag from the Fallout universe.


lol, havent you read last post?
it's from The 100


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, havent you read last post?
> it's from The 100


I know I'm saying they ripped it off.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I know I'm saying they ripped it off.


oh ok, how do you call these creature? I'll check this out


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> oh ok, how do you call these creature? I'll check this out


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Radstag


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

lol this?





This is totally fictionnal.
As for mine, it looks more like a mutation that really could happens since it's just a face growing out of its head
This looks like some kind of unprobable case of siamese twin


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> A quality show like Sex, Sun, and Festivals will have you coming back for more. Or the holy-grail of fail Hardcore Pawn 'LOL U TRIED' of so-bad-it's-good.


"I only watch movies for the plot"


----------

